# using washing up liquid on paint



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

there's a bit of a debate going on atm over on the rsoc about using washing up liquid to strip wax. i said it was a big no no as that was the impression i got from over here, but there's a few who swear by it and reckon its fuss over nothing. whats the concensus over here? id particularly like to hear the views of the pros who know a bit more about the science of detailing.

the thread incase anyone was wondering:
http://bbs.rsownersclub.co.uk/showthread.php?t=362312

if ive got the wrong end of the stick then i'd be the first to admit so, but ive always thought washing up liquid was wrong.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I always use Fairy Liquid before I do a correction or want to strip everything off prior to re applying a wax or selant.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Should I use Dawn to wash my paint? - http://www.autopia.org/forum/guide-detailing/136612-should-i-use-dawn-wash-my-paint.html#post1448633


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

I use it mate when totally starting from scratch to prep car ready for the full treatment. Never had any issues with it. But i would love to hear what the pros have to say to.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

as far as im told, tardis, apc's, degreasers, washing up liquids ect..

they are all degreasing agents to a point, and they will strip the oils from an LSP, which removes the beading and sheeting,
which at that point most of us think.. thats the LSP gone.. but the layer itself.. the protection its still there.. theres just no fancy water behaviour..

(this info was from a few pros, mainly gordon and KG, confirmed by a few others)
and the best/only way to properly remove the sacrifical layer is for it to degrade due to abrasion (washing ect degrades them) or quickly degrade it with an abrasive paint cleanser or polish.


----------



## m411mtf (Feb 10, 2008)

I always thought that washing up liquid had a high salt content so was generally said to be unsuitable for washing cars.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

hmm, i was sure i had read it somewhere not to use washing up liquid, but it seems people here do. perhaps i was wrong....


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

m411mtf said:


> I always thought that washing up liquid had a high salt content so was generally said to be unsuitable for washing cars.





rsdan1984 said:


> hmm, i was sure i had read it somewhere not to use washing up liquid, but it seems people here do. perhaps i was wrong....


It is great for stripping the wax, BUT NOT to be used as your general weekly wash shampoo.


----------



## IbizaFR (May 22, 2010)

I dont use it as lots of stuff not designed for clear coat in Washing Up Liquid


> Your car surface and the dirt that gets on it are a lot different from the food soils and dishes that dishwashing liquids clean effectively. We don't recommend them for cleaning your car] Proctor and Gamble


Not saying it wont do the job, but there are better wax strippers than WUL:thumb:


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

Every detail gets a good fairy liquid wash from me. It strips pretty much every bit of wax on a car, therefore there is less being caught up in your claybar, which means your claybar will last a little longer.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Wash like normal and use a pre-waxer simple!!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

H2Auto said:


> Every detail gets a good fairy liquid wash from me. It strips pretty much every bit of wax on a car, therefore there is less being caught up in your claybar, which means your claybar will last a little longer.


This sounds like a good idea to me - is there any particular washing up liquid you use or are they all pretty much the same ??


----------



## weegaz22 (Jul 8, 2008)

m411mtf said:


> I always thought that washing up liquid had a high salt content so was generally said to be unsuitable for washing cars.


people get far too anal about this in my opinion, we drive our cars around on salt encrusted roads for at least 4 months of the year, the occasional 3 or 4 times a year wash with washing up liquid will do NOTHING to the bodywork other than help strip the wax off it, i always use it to strip off the wax when i am doing the paintwork on a car


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> This sounds like a good idea to me - is there any particular washing up liquid you use or are they all pretty much the same ??


I just use co-op own brand washing up liquid as its just up the road from me and cheap. I have considered that new fairy platinum though as its meant to be a powerful degreaser too.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

m411mtf said:


> I always thought that washing up liquid had a high salt content so was generally said to be unsuitable for washing cars.


It is used in the manufacture but the final product contains <1% salt w/w.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

APC through the lance then pre wax cleaner. Does the job for me


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

weegaz22 said:


> people get far too anal about this in my opinion, we drive our cars around on salt encrusted roads for at least 4 months of the year, the occasional 3 or 4 times a year wash with washing up liquid will do NOTHING to the bodywork other than help strip the wax off it, i always use it to strip off the wax when i am doing the paintwork on a car


Well said that man...it almost annoys me the way some people get so frikking anal over using an acid based wheel cleaner, or this shampoo etc.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I agree.

I don't buy into a lot of the hype surrounding this will damage that and damage this etc. Where we park, the car gets birdbombed daily, next to a dusty road etc. 
The elements cause a lot more potential damage than a bucket of washing up liquid 3-4 times per year


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Showshine said:


> I agree.
> 
> I don't buy into a lot of the hype surrounding this will damage that and damage this etc. Where we park, the car gets birdbombed daily, next to a dusty road etc.
> The elements cause a lot more potential damage than a bucket of washing up liquid 3-4 times per year


Exactly I drive round the M25 each day that has got to cause more damage to my A6 than washing it with washing up liquid 2-3 times a year


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ 

I'd say so mate :thumb:

I think some get confused with us saying don't use it weekly. There would be no point every week because aside from arguments about damage, who has time to wax every week?


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

To be fair you could (and 1000's do) wash a car every week with washing up liquid, never bother waxing the paintwork, and it would be fine.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

weegaz22 said:


> people get far too anal about this in my opinion, we drive our cars around on salt encrusted roads for at least 4 months of the year, the occasional 3 or 4 times a year wash with washing up liquid will do NOTHING to the bodywork other than help strip the wax off it, i always use it to strip off the wax when i am doing the paintwork on a car


[the amount used and the dilution ratio (1oz per gallon) 1:128 would render these chemicals (sodium) mostly harmless.]


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

TOGWT said:


> [the amount used and the dilution ratio (1oz per gallon) 1:128 would render these chemicals (sodium) mostly harmless.]


Yeah I always thought the salts were an issue then after mentioning it on here was proved otherwise.

I think the main issue with washing up detergents is that they have a tendancy to leave fairly bad streaking if not rinsed throughly, for most of us though thats not a problem as we'd only use it as a supplement to other shampoos when doing a detail where the LSP is being replaced.

I used a small squirt of fairy liquid platinum at the weekend on the punto I did and the streaking was very obvious on the badly oxidised panels but it did help degrease them.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I want to take the Zymol wax off and put the BOS on again. Was considering washing in fairy liquid.

It just seems wrong though.:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------

